# Right side pain :(



## MrsO29

I woke up at midnight with a stitch-like pain in my side. I thought I maybe just needed a pee so had one then went back to bed.

I woke up in agony this morning at around 5am and it's not going away. Again it's a stitch-like pain in my right hand side, but it is worse when I am lying down. I have had a number 2, drank lots of water but it's not helping.
I sneezed earlier, I thought it would make it worse, but it didn't effect the pain at all.
It also hurts if I press on the area.

I have had a look at previous threads, but the closest I can see is people with suspected apendicitis.
I thought maybe ligament pain, although I thought this would be on both sides and closer to the bone. This feels muscular.

Anyone had anything similar, or have any suggestions?
Even though I am in pain, I don't think it is bad enough to bother the midwife.


----------



## h702

is it near your back? could be a water/kidney infection. why dont you put a sample in at docs to be sure? x


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya i have had similar pains which happen when I move too quick especially in bed at night or get up to quick, they go away fairly quickly though and are what I believe to be round ligament pains and I only get them on one side. 

What u are describing sounds similar although for u the pains havent went away. It could be possible u have pulled a muscle or something while turning in bed. If ure worried at all doll I would contact ure midwife, after all that is what they are there for.

Sorry I couldnt be of more help :hugs:


----------



## littlekitten8

Do you feel feverish or nauseous? The pain you are describing, particularly the fact that it hurts when you press down....are warning signs for appendicitis (I am a nurse). I would suggest you take a trip to your gp. Obviously if you do have appendicitis it needs to be treated as it can cause all sorts of problems if you dont. However it may very well be that he takes a look at you and decides it is ligament pain...in which case you feel much better and can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Clare Bear

You should deffo get in touch with your Midwife hun if it's not going away and gets worse, better to be safe than sorry!

x~x~x


----------



## MrsO29

I am not feverish or nauseous, and it's defo not in my back, front right hand side pain.
I was checked for a UTI a few weeks ago and it was all clear.

I think it is either ligament pain or just general squishing inside, as I do seem to have 'popped' overnight!

I would give it until tomorrow and see what happens, but of course it is Saturday tomorrow and everything basically shuts for the weekend here in rural Scotland, even the local hospital!

I will wait until 3.30 as I have to pick my dd up from nursery (no one else to do it), and if it has not improved I will call m/w.

Thanks girls.


----------



## sparkle_1979

hunny it sounds like a water infection. call the mw and get it checked out x


----------



## NikkiM

I had the right sided pain a few days ago,, very sharp ect.. didnt seem to be going away.. but it has now:happydance:
I think it may be baby pressing on a nerve ect..
Hope you feel better soon, if it persists go to your gp x


----------



## sparkle_1979

I had it a few week ago, though think mine might have been the left side. Was on and off all night, wasnt that painful, more annoying. The MW seemed to think a water infection though that was ruled out so guessing was just growing pains, though like i said was not that painful. Not like what I have now, shooting vagina pains all day ouch....


----------



## MrsO29

I have been on my feet since I posted this and I feel fine.
It really is only when I sit or lie down.
This is the online description of round ligament pain:

Some common symptoms of round ligament pain include:

--Ligament spasms or contractions/cramps that trigger a sharp pain typically on the right side of the abdomen.

--Pain upon waking or suddenly rolling over in your sleep.

--Pain in the abdomen that is sharp brought on by exercise or other vigorous activity

The first two are exactly me, so I don't think its appendicitis as surely I would be in constant pain?


----------



## AP

I think i have the same. It only hurts when errrr.......:sex: and sometimes if I roll over too quick. its not an awful pain, and I've accepted it is ligament pain.


----------



## nita3678

littlekitten8 said:


> Do you feel feverish or nauseous? The pain you are describing, particularly the fact that it hurts when you press down....are warning signs for appendicitis (I am a nurse). I would suggest you take a trip to your gp. Obviously if you do have appendicitis it needs to be treated as it can cause all sorts of problems if you dont. However it may very well be that he takes a look at you and decides it is ligament pain...in which case you feel much better and can breathe a sigh of relief.

I had a similar problem would you be able to email me because for some reason i cant post anything


----------



## zc3

Hello
I also have a stitch like pain on my right hand side, which is worse when I am in bed. Did you ever find out what it was?
Thank you


----------



## meggity

I just found your post. I'm having the exact same experience you had and was wondering if you had any answers. So far all I'm finding is possible appendicitis or upper bowel irritation. 

I don't want to bother going to an emergency room yet, but will if I have to. What did you find?

Thanks!


----------



## fraggle081112

I had the same pain you are describing, was in agony and couldnt stand up straight. It was my left side thought, down the side of my belly and back.
Long story short, after being up most of the night we went to the maternity unit and eventually they decided it was muscular!!!
Was in agony for a couple of days but then it literally disappeared.
Today i have had a much less severe pain but has eased off now.

They were really good when i went in, especially as it was 4am. They actually told me off for leaving it hours before going! - if you're worried just give them a call... they really wont mind.
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MrsO29

Lol!!!!!!

Was just googling this pain I am getting, and it takes me to this post, made by myself 4 years ago at almost the exact same point in the pregnancy!!

So I guess this is just something that happens to me at this point in the pregnancy.
Think all will be ok (even though the pain takes my breath away at times) as it must have went away last time because I can't even remember posting this lol


----------



## gatormom2tots

I get this type of pain A LOT (all night last night) and for me its gas. For some reason when I am pregnant I get unbelievable gas pain. I usually take 2 phazymes and then make sure I toot:blush: when I feel the urge and that helps tremendously!


----------

